
The Evolution of Ember.js at Intercom - HatchedLake721
https://www.intercom.com/blog/videos/evolution-of-ember-at-intercom/
======
mehulkar
The ease of updating Ember apps is really great. I've helped take apps through
the early 2.x to latest 3.x. There _has_ been some tedious work involved, but
on the whole, I usually know exactly what to do to get the new features. Not
breaking existing features is a godsend, because the rest of the team can keep
developing features and we can introduce new features via lint rules at a
reasonable pace.

------
msum
This is neat to read. The README for the Ember.js repo
(github.com/emberjs/ember.js) was updated recently too, and I feel like
there's a lot more specific clarity about what Ember really has to offer,
especially for folks who might not have considered it an option yet.

